# divorce help



## shotta (Jan 10, 2011)

i am a non us citizen and so is my wife. need some advice as to where i can get a divorce ASAP... please help... thanx...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Are you a permanent resident? (greencard)
were you married in the United States? If so, you would go through the same process as American citizens who were married in the United states do when filing for a divorce.


----------



## shotta (Jan 10, 2011)

not a permanent resident and did not get married there... and no green card... any state where it can be filed asap?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

You can't file for a divorce if you're not married in the United States. 
wherever country you get married will have their own rules about dissolving the marriage, and that's where you need to go.


----------

